# Brake Controller Problem



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I installed a trailer brake controller into my 2001 silverado without the tow package. Its a draw tite activator. Everything on the controller works fine except for the manual over ride switch, the one that slides side ways. The LED on the controller doesnt turn on and I get no output. But if I hit the brake pedal by itself the LED turns on and I get an output signal. If I hit the brake then use the manual over ride at the same time, then the manual over ride works for 3 secs to 5mins it varies. Whats going on? Do I have a bad controller? I paid 20 bucks for it online and the previous guy said it worked. Any way that I can test to see if it works? Or am I missing something here? Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The activator is a timed unit. when you hold it over and wait a couple second does it send voltage?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I got the timing set to the shortest time for testing purposes. I can hold it for awhile and nothing will happen. But I just went out and checked and everything is working right now. But I can go out prolly like 5mins from now and it wont be working.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got a controller like that and the slide switch works every time as you are expecting yours to. Since the brakes work off the pedal it must be wired ok so it sounds like the controller is bad. Nice new ones at the parts store don't cost all that much, and trailer brakes are critical enough, that it is not an area I would personally prefer to go cheap on.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya all the inconsistancies makes me think its the controller. Its only 4 wires to hook it up, lol. Just thought I would check with you guys first. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check the circuit breaker. Could be overpowering the self resetting circuit breaker. How many axles?

If you do buy a new controller consider upgrading to a teckonsha Primus. Much better controller, user friendly and inertia operated for smooth strong brakes at the proper time.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Just one axle. But I am using the 30 amp fuse on the post of the fuse box, bad idea? Is there a differance with this self resetting circuit breaker, cuz I dont know what that is.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are using a fuse that is not the problem because they don't reset.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

basher;1259618 said:


> Check the circuit breaker. Could be overpowering the self resetting circuit breaker. How many axles?


I don't understand that. I would think that since the controller worked normally when using the brake pedal that there should not be a power issue and that however many axles it has got it should still activate from the slide switch as well as the brake pedal.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

I have two guesses:

First, rule out the obvious:
MAKE SURE you are getting constant power to the BLACK wire, check it with a test light at the controller! A brake controller will sometimes work with the 12v from the brake pedal switch only (even if the main power is off)

Second, double check all your wires!

White goes to a GOOD ground 
Black goes to CONSTANT power (the post on the fuse panel works)
Red goes to the brake pedal switch
Blue goes to the trailer plug

See page 2 of the manual for a wiring picture


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Ozark Hillbilly;1259748 said:


> I don't understand that. I would think that since the controller worked normally when using the brake pedal that there should not be a power issue and that however many axles it has got it should still activate from the slide switch as well as the brake pedal.


The immediate load on the manual override is much higher then the gradual load application received from the brake switch. Even the timed actuators have a certain amount of softening effect to their application rates.

While some brake controllers will handle up to eight brakes (four axles) most are designed for four (two axles) if you had three axles I would say your controller was overloading because of excessive load demands. Obviously not an issue if there is only one axle.

You say you have interment problems. Could you have ground issues at the axles? poor grounds at the axle are common and won't allow for full voltage flow. While I'm not a fan of the activator it is a shame to trash the unit if there is another cause.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

takea test light to you trailer plug, it will trip the controler and tell it there is a trailer on. you can then do further investigations from there. i test all new brake controlers that way!


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I havent even hooked it up to the trailer yet. I am pretty sure my truck doesnt have the tow package but it has what looks to be factory hitch and wiring harness. I havent checked to see if the electric brake wire is in that harness yet. If it is then I dont know where it comes out. I just got the controller, and bought the harness to plug it in under the pedal and then uncovered the two wires by the fuse box, one for power and the other for the brake signal, which I hook up the test light to, to see if its working.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you need to find out what wire is going to be for the trailer plug in the back, that is the one you going to wanna probe and then it will activate the brake controler if everything is hooked up and working right. i have a controler in my 92 and i can us the manuel over ride for aslong as i need and it doesnt trip. try to look it up and find the wires that go to your plug in the back and probe them, then you can do all the test you need to make sure they are working right.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I got the wire under the hood right now, thats how I am testing it. Once its working then I will run it back to the plug.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Jaynen;1260200 said:


> Well I havent even hooked it up to the trailer yet. I am pretty sure my truck doesnt have the tow package but it has what looks to be factory hitch and wiring harness. I havent checked to see if the electric brake wire is in that harness yet. If it is then I dont know where it comes out. I just got the controller, and bought the harness to plug it in under the pedal and then uncovered the two wires by the fuse box, one for power and the other for the brake signal, which I hook up the test light to, to see if its working.


Not a good sign, the brake controller should not work with the pedal or slide switch if there is no load (trailer) connected to it. The period should light up when you step on the brakes (with no trailer). If the numbers light up without a load, you have wiring or hardware problems.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Woodenshoe;1260227 said:


> Not a good sign, the brake controller should not work with the pedal or slide switch if there is no load (trailer) connected to it. The period should light up when you step on the brakes (with no trailer). If the numbers light up without a load, you have wiring or hardware problems.


Not the older DT actuators. They worked regardless, no continuity sensor. All the wires are there wether it has a tow pack or not he my just have to find them and connect then under the hood.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

basher;1260237 said:


> Not the older DT actuators. They worked regardless, no continuity sensor. All the wires are there wether it has a tow pack or not he my just have to find them and connect then under the hood.


If its that old of a model and giving intermittent issues, I think for safety reasons alone I would be looking for a new box. The last thing you want is for your controller to fail in a sudden stop situation. A new controller is cheaper than an insurance claim or someone's life!


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Woodenshoe;1260242 said:


> If its that old of a model and giving intermittent issues, I think for safety reasons alone I would be looking for a new box. The last thing you want is for your controller to fail in a sudden stop situation. A new controller is cheaper than an insurance claim or someone's life!


I agree even if it stays working its gonna be in the back of my mind that when I need it it might not be there. All I got is an LED no numbers or anything like that, very plain and simple unit. So you guys think that the electric brake wire is hooked up to my trailer plug and I should just follow the harness and find where that wire comes out? Cuz i am really not looking forward to running a wire back there. I have a gravel driveway and i would be coverd in mud lol.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Again consider a Theckonsha Primus IQ, Prodigy P2 or P3.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well everything is working on the controller still. Now I want to get my brake output signal to the back of the truck where the plug is. I looked today and I already have the wire for electric brakes on the plug and in the truck but I am not getting a signal through it. Where does that electric brake wire go? Is there a jumper to switch the wire so its not the wire I have by the fuse box?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The brake control adapter plugs into the convenience box under the dash top second from the left. If it is not active you need to find the connection in the bundle under the hood by the power distribution box


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya I plugged the controller in under the dash, and by the fuse box there are two wires. One red wire which I hooked up to fused power. And one blue wire which is giving me the electric brake controller signal. I was gonna run the blue wire to the plug but I checked and the plug already has the blue wire hooked up. So my question is where does the blue wire in the plug go to? Then I will just hook up the blue wire by the fuse box to it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

basher;1261731 said:


> The brake control adapter plugs into the convenience box under the dash top second from the left. *If it is not active you need to find the connection in the bundle under the hood by the power distribution box*


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Well turns out I had the wires at the plug but they were only two feet long and not connected to anything. So just ran my own wire.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

then it is an aftermarket plug.


----------

